# Coming Soon! Retriever Retreat FOR THE LADIES



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

I will have more concrete information and an expanded website for this event early next week. I'm meeting with the property owners and going over the location this weekend while I'm in South Carolina. As of right now, this event is TENTATIVELY scheduled for the first weekend in JUNE. The general details are below but are also TENTATIVE. We'll have more nailed down in the next two weeks. For now, here's what we've got:

*Retriever Retreat is a gathering of women retriever trainers and was designed for them by women retriever trainers. *It's a place where you can relax and have fun while you learn. It's all-inclusive!

*Just pack up your dog and clothes and take off. You don't have to worry about a thing.* We've done it all for you. No need to drive to the grocery store, try to navigate to an event in the middle of nowhere, or feel like it's just you and your dog for the weekend.

*Retriever Retreat for the ladies is an event like no other.*

*It focuses on AKC hunt test events, from junior to master. *It will include group discussion, commentaries from eight-point judges, evaluation of both handler and dog and training advice for problem areas. The event will open with a Thursday night happy hour/meet and greet. Throughout the event, we will feature one or more keynote speakers at dinner, a special event and lots of great fun in the field.

*Lodging is on-site and dog friendly. All your meals are covered. Everything in one great location. *Where you can relax and have fun with friends old and new that share your passion for retriever training.

*This event is currently slated for June 2006 in South Carolina (tenatively).*

*Watch our site for more information coming soon!*

http://www.retrieverretreat.com


----------



## rbr (Jan 14, 2004)

Uh Kristie, does that mean a Men only place would be alright
with the ladies? :twisted: :lol: 


Bert


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

rbr said:


> Uh Kristie, does that mean a Men only place would be alright
> with the ladies? :twisted: :lol:
> 
> 
> Bert


It would be with me...


----------



## rbr (Jan 14, 2004)

kristie said:


> rbr said:
> 
> 
> > Uh Kristie, does that mean a Men only place would be alright
> ...



You are a fine woman!

Bert


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

This sounds like fun.....maybe next year as I have zero vacation time left!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## duckdawg (Feb 25, 2004)

Kristie

Would you be needing any MALE Entertainment for these Ladies? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

DuckDawg said:


> Kristie
> 
> Would you be needing any MALE Entertainment for these Ladies? :lol: :lol:


I thought of having the token male there... But I would fear for their safety or sanity as the case may be... LOL

The really funny thing... If you look at the logo on the website... The guy that I had do it sent me an original that was CRAZY! All the dogs were drunk, falling off their seats, shooting everywhere. It was HYSTERICAL. I told him I didn't think that would fly... But it made me laugh so hard I couldn't stand it.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Where are the black dogs? 










I want to see the "other" one!

FOM


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Kristie,

Hmmm....I thought that it was discussed who would be the "girl toy." What happened? Guys I think that you should investigate this matter further. Lord knows everything else has been discusses on this forum the past few weeks. 



:wink: 


Lisa


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

FOM said:


> Where are the black dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll upload it to the server maybe tonight. It's so funny!!!!

The one on the left is black... I wanted her darker, but we were concerned she might not print well...

There is technically one of everything on there represented...

-K


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

We have the "Bumper Boys" coming if you know what I mean....

LOL

-K


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

This is a sexist event, that will be used by the retriever women againist the men in their lives.  

But once the men find out where this event is, we'll all show up as a surprize for the ladies.  They'll be happy. :lol:


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

DuckDawg said:


> Kristie
> 
> Would you be needing any MALE Entertainment for these Ladies? :lol: :lol:


No, thank you!! I was told I wouldn't have to shave my legs for this event!! :wink: 

M


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

*Technically*

There is technically one of everything on there represented... 

I don't see a Curly-Coat!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Technically*



Lady Hunter said:


> There is technically one of everything on there represented...
> 
> I don't see a Curly-Coat!


Mary, I'll email you my original picture of all the breeds!! It's in there... Just no curls!! And maybe the wrong color... LOL

I had asked him about getting the texture into the coats, but it just wasn't to be I guess...

-K


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

I think it is really cute!! I feel for the cat tho, he has that gun pointing right at him! :lol:

Latisha


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

Ok then, I'll stretch my imagination to think the grey/black character is a Curly. The whole idea sounds wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Lady Hunter said:


> Ok then, I'll stretch my imagination to think the grey/black character is a Curly. The whole idea sounds wonderful.


nah, that's a black lab. you can have a liver curly. lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's the original rough. Isn't it nuts? SOOOO funny...


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Can I volunteer to come down and throw birds????

Dave


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

This is nothing more than a sexist trial....................I find it very discriminatory..................... :? 

None of the other trials, whether HT or FT, prohit wimmez from entering.............so why da nose in the air................ :evil:

Polock..............I have Ted and John on a retainer...............so take it up with my mouthpieces..................


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

Polock said:


> This is nothing more than a sexist trial....................I find it very discriminatory..................... :?
> 
> None of the other trials, whether HT or FT, prohit wimmez from entering.............so why da nose in the air................ :evil:
> 
> Polock..............I have Ted and John on a retainer...............so take it up with my mouthpieces..................


If you're playing, that's cool. If you're serious, I'll be glad to answer...


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Tickle, Tickle.............................. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm still working on pieces of the website, but here's more information:

Dates: June 1-4, 2006
Place: Moree's Sportsman's Preserve, Society Hill, SC

Moree's was a site for the 2005 national open. The place is immaculate and incredible. They have 17 pieces of water (some too large for hunt test stuff, but hey). All lodging is on-site and absolutely comfortable, clean and cozy. All buildings have large decks with rockers. All overlook fields and water. All meals will be included.

Purina has signed on to sponsor us with tents and goodies. Several other vendors have contacted me unsolicited. So it looks like we'll have lots of great door prizes, auction/raffle items and giveaways!

We were also contacted today by Chip Laughton of Days Afield Photography, LLC. He sent me samples of his photography and I was so impressed that we immediately worked out an arrangement for him to be onsite for the entire event to photograph both working and non-working dogs. There will be samples of Chip's photography on the retreat website when it's ready to launch, hopefully by the end of the week.

The gang at Moree's is extremely supportive of our event and is excited to have us. I'm really looking forward to a great weekend.

-Kristie


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Kristie-

Will you be posting cost on this thread or sending that out via e-mail?

Thanks-

M


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Moree's is a great place. Should be a wonderful place to hold the retreat. Sounds like a nice get-away for us wimmenz!!

Vicky

(hmmmmm....wonder if Jerry should make a "guest" appearance!  )


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

Miriam Wade said:


> Kristie-
> 
> Will you be posting cost on this thread or sending that out via e-mail?
> 
> ...


Will probably post here once I figure it out. I've junked a few things, added others. It's not an inexpensive undertaking, even though I feel I'm getting really good deals on everything. I just want to make sure I have my bases covered. Should have it available in the next couple of days.


----------



## ttungland (Nov 15, 2005)

I think this is a really neat idea...is this the first year? My club is having our test that weekend...and I have to judge.  



Teri Jo
Mitchell, SD


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

ttungland said:


> I think this is a really neat idea...is this the first year? My club is having our test that weekend...and I have to judge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, first try!! I'm really excited. Hardest part is finding a place that can accomodate what we want to do. Moree's has been GREAT. Will do it again as long as we all have a good time. Sorry we'll miss you!

-Kristie


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I knew it would have been too good to be true for it to be somewhere on the west coast! I'll have to miss it too-doggone,it sounds like a blast Kristie.
You'll have tolook me up when you come out for the MN this fall. I'm not that far for a day trip.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Billie said:


> I knew it would have been too good to be true for it to be somewhere on the west coast! I'll have to miss it too-doggone,it sounds like a blast Kristie.
> You'll have tolook me up when you come out for the MN this fall. I'm not that far for a day trip.


Billie or others on the West Coast,

Perhaps once Kristie has this "inaugaral" event over and under her belt, one of you could contact her, pick her brain and start a Ladies' Retreat on the West Coast!! Her idea could go nationwide!!!

Vicky


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

The website is UP. I'm biting my nails as I type this. Please take a look. If you have any comments for various parts of the site, please feel free to log in and comment or send me an email directly.

Thanks everyone for your feedback so far! It's been both helpful and encouraging.

http://www.retrieverretreat.com

Sincerely,
Kristie


----------



## ttungland (Nov 15, 2005)

Very Impressive Website Kristie! You dont know how bad I wish I could go.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Good looking site, you clearly have done a lot of work. Wish I could participate.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Don't mean to come on this site. But has anyone running this event thought about contacting Sandy McCourt? She is been a finalist at several national field trials.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

moscowitz said:


> Don't mean to come on this site. But has anyone running this event thought about contacting Sandy McCourt? She is been a finalist at several national field trials.


It's not for field trials, though. But Sandy is a great handler and I've enjoyed watching her when I've had the opportunity.

-Kristie


----------

